
Show HN: Electricity price API for Bitcoin mining and data scientists - kumarski
http://wattpricer.com
======
kumarski
Still working through some of the kinks on this, curious how other HN members
pull this data.

We built some of our own custom stuff for trading leveraging utility prices,
but found it laboriously manual....

